# Vogelbadewanne - Miniteich



## jolantha (2. Nov. 2012)

Habe in den letzten Wochen mal meine Arbeitswut an einer Vogelbadewanne ausgelassen.
Da ich noch Gartenerde über hatte, einfach mal alles auf einen Haufen, in Form gebracht,
übrig gebliebene Betonplatten als Ablauf , Folie drüber und Wasser marsch !! 
Wird dankbar angenommen


----------



## jolantha (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Vogelbadewanne - Miniteich*

Hallo, kann denn nicht wenigstens einer meine Badewanne mal gut ( oder auch nicht ) finden ????


----------



## Joachim (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Vogelbadewanne - Miniteich*

Ok, dann ich gleich mal - hast du oder dein Nachbar Katzen? Wenn nein, ne gute und sinnvolle Idee  Wenn ja, dann hätt ich sie besser "irgendwie" höher gesetzt wo die Vögel besseren Schutz haben.

Aber das ist nur so ein Gedanke.


----------



## jolantha (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Vogelbadewanne - Miniteich*

Joachim, ich hab nen Kater ( am Wochenende sind es manchmal auch zwei ):
Der geht da nicht ran, und für höher hat meine Erde nicht gereicht .


----------



## Joerg (5. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Vogelbadewanne - Miniteich*

Hallo Jo,
das hast du toll hinbekommen. 

Ist das für eine Vogelbadewanne nicht schon etwas zu tief?
Die waschen sich bei mir nur im ganz flachen Wasser.


----------



## jolantha (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Vogelbadewanne - Miniteich*

Jörg, ich habe zwei Badezonen, die hintere Kuhle hat ca 20 cm, und nach vorne zum Teich ist es abgeschrägt,
angefangen mit 5 cm - 1 cm am Überlauf. 
Als die __ Enten das ausprobiert haben, war auch noch kein Kies drin.
In die 20 cm Zone kommen natürlich auch noch mehr Pflanzen, sozusagen als Biotop.


----------



## Christine (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Vogelbadewanne - Miniteich*

Hallo Jo,

ich find's gut rh


----------



## jolantha (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Vogelbadewanne - Miniteich*

Hallo Christine ( ich sag jetzt mal nicht Blümchen oder Elschen  )

*D A N K E  !*


----------



## Tabor12 (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Vogelbadewanne - Miniteich*

Schaut schön aus und wenns angenommen wird passts sicher ! ! Hast du auch __ Enten ? Oder sind die im Bild nur zwischengelandet ? Bei mir baden die Vögel im Moment im Ufergraben weil da noch keine Erde drin is - so süß !


----------



## jolantha (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Vogelbadewanne - Miniteich*

Tabor,
wünsch Dir das nicht, daß die zu Dir kommen.
Bei mir landen die 1 x in der Woche .. zwischen ..!
Da verwüsten sie mir dann die gesamte Bepflanzung.


----------



## Joerg (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Vogelbadewanne - Miniteich*

Hi Jo,
Vögel, die die Bepflanzung verwüsten? :shock
Hab ich so bei mir noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Christine (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Vogelbadewanne - Miniteich*

Hi Jörg,
kauf dir mal ein paar Gänse


----------



## Joerg (7. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Vogelbadewanne - Miniteich*

Hi Christine,
von meiner __ Entengrütze im Teich könnten die sich lange gut ernähren.
Die meisten Gänse sollten bald als Martins... auf dem Teller landen.


----------



## Tabor12 (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Vogelbadewanne - Miniteich*

@ Jo: Bei mir hat bisher 2 x eine Ente eine Landung gemacht aber die Hunde haben sie vertrieben , allerdings wird das sicher öfter vorkommen da wir neben einem Fluss wohnen .... wir haben alles, __ Enten, __ Reiher, __ Schlangen, Bisamratten.... ich hoffe, sie verschonen uns alle !


----------



## jolantha (8. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Vogelbadewanne - Miniteich*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hi Jo,
> Vögel, die die Bepflanzung verwüsten? :shock
> Hab ich so bei mir noch nie gesehen.


Jörg, wir sprachen von * E N T E N *


----------

